# Holy Crap!



## Centermass (Dec 1, 2019)

That pretty much covers what I thought after watching this.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 1, 2019)

What 
The 
Sweet 
Fuck?


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 1, 2019)

Sweet lord. I'm hard.


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 1, 2019)

Whoever uploaded it Vinmeo cut out like 3 minutes from the video.


----------



## gsp1980 (Dec 1, 2019)

CGI


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 1, 2019)

- sigh -


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 1, 2019)

Well that's a downer...get it.


----------



## AWP (Dec 1, 2019)

I see y'all found my Destiny 2 highlights reel.


----------



## Box (Dec 2, 2019)

There is a blooper reel floating around that shows them making it - the poor "robot" guy in the green suit must have a good sense of humor to get kicked around so much.  

Funny shit


----------



## Spearhead30 (Dec 11, 2019)

Some YouTube special effects studio called Corridor. They make great stuff!


----------

